# Clubman - smell from 2.5Tdi engine



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi all. We have raised this before I think but we are still getting an intermittent smell in the cab of our 2005 Clubman when pulling away from junctions/traffic lights and accelerating up hills. It is a kind of oily/greasy (not sulphur) smell from the engine compartment although I don't think it's diesel.

We have taken it to the dealers with no joy and our local VW Commercial garage couldn't find anything and suggested it might be the Waxoyl on the engine burning off. The problem seems to be that it is intermittent and naturally doesn't oblige when the mechanics are checking it.

However, it seems to be getting worse and not better so we are getting a bit concerned, especially as the warranty is up in a month. Does anyone have any similar experiences/advice please? Is it a Clubman or a VW problem? It's driving us mad.

Thanks as always!


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Have a look at the exhust pipe near to the engine and see if there are any oil stains on it or dark markings. I had a similar problem and it was a small oil leak dripping onto the pipe.

Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had a carbon like smell in a truck and the small disappeared when the pollen filter was renewed.
I could even taste it  :x


----------

